# Amanos and Zebra Danios?



## Harlequin (Apr 22, 2010)

Are Zebra Danios compatible with Amano shrimp?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with yes.....I've never had any probs with em togather


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! I thought they would be, just wanted to confirm.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup, no problem with them either~


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

They are fine together, if anything down the road its gonna be the amano eating the dead zebra danio if they aren't careful heh.


----------

